# Keep your fingers crossed



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

This is all happening so fast, and I still have to convince my husband!

About 3 months ago I decided I wanted a second dog, and decided on the Papillon breed. Since then I have been working on my husband. Last week a friend was over and I mentioned to her that I want a little girl papillon, it turns out her sister, who breeds yorkies, just got to paps to breed. When she purchased the two paps, that breeder had one more little girl she was trying to sell. My friend's sister decided to take her too, but she is too small to breed. She isn't expected to be more that 4 lbs. She is 5 months old and weighs just under 3 lbs. 

Here is where it gets tricky- we have to decide by tomorrow, because my friend's sister has already had a call about this dog. But since we are friends, and the "perfect" people to own such a tiny girl (no kids, we know about dogs and small breeds, and we are nuts about dogs) she will hold off calling the other person back. 

I have emailed my husband with her picture, and told him we have to decide by tomorrow, I haven't heard back from him yet, but I know he is in a meeting right now. So please keep your fingers crossed that my husband says yes. 

Anyway--- here she is. (I hope this pic isn't too big, I am at work and don't have photoshop to shrink it)


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Aww I sure hope you get her, she is so cute. Have you heard back from hubby?


----------



## yorktesemomma (Aug 2, 2005)

What a cutie!! Good luck! Keep us posted!
Jess


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

She is a cutie, i really hope you get her!


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

she is gorgeous







you must be a bag of nerves right now.....waiting!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I hope it works out. It sounds like such a perfect match!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

Good luck!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=10065:attachment] Hope you get her.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Wish you all the best in getting her







what a sweet face she has


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I just got off the phone with my husband and he said "I doubt I will say no, but I have to meet her", which in my husband's language, means yes.







He is one of those guys that has to research everything, see it, think about it, and then purchase it. 

So I will call my friend's sister, and hopefully we can go meet her tomorrow, and then get her the following week. I have next Friday off work, so it will be a perfect time to get her. 

I will keep you posted!


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Woo hoo! Congrats!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)




----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, how exciting and wonderful!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

She is adorable! I hope hubby says "yes"!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Congratulations!! Lots of dancing chillis for you!!


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

What a sweet baby - I love that breed . Sarah


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope it works out...she is a cutie!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

How exciting for you. I hope it'll work out. I'd like to know more about that breed so maybe you'll be able to give first hand experience.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

We are going today to meet the little girl.







My friend's sister was kind enough to take a new picture of her. The first picture was when she was about 3 1/2 months old, she is now 5 months old. 











Isn't she precious?! We are kicking around some names... so far we like Katie and Lucy the best. Any suggestions? Keep in mind that I only ever name my pets human names... 

We are taking Wilson with us to meet her, so I hope to get a few pics with them together. I will post about it when we get back this afternoon.

msmagnolia, they apparently have very similar personalities to Maltese. Very affectionate, playful (puppy like), smart- the one difference that I have heard is that their tolerance level with children is a little bit lower than Maltese- which isn't a huge issue for us since we don't have kids. One of the reasons I decided on a Papillon, over another Maltese, is the grooming. They require regular brushing, and the ear fringe has to be trimmed as do the paw pads, but overall their grooming needs are very light compared to Maltese.

If anyone here has experience with the Papillon breed I would love to hear from you!


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Awwwwww congratulations, she is a real darling little girl


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

> Awwwwww congratulations, she is a real darling little girl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats - she is a DOLL! OK, I have to toss you the name I have picked out for my next girl just because it goes good with Wilson - but at the same time may be a little TOO close - Willow. I also like Abbey & Annie (I can't use Annie because it's my sister's name).

Good luck!!!! I'm so excited for you!!!!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

congrats, she is so cute and tiny. let us know how she gets along with Wilson when you get her. can't wait.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I've got my fingers crossed for you that everything works out and you bring the little Pap home with you!!


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

How exiting! She's so adorable! I hope it all works out for you. Hubby is bound to say yes so I'll be watching for news later today.









Cathy


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

It's a yes!

We are getting her! We are going back to pick her up on Thursday evening. She is adorable, not timid at all, she snuggled right in when I picked her up, she ran around and kept trying to play with Wilson. Wilson was so funny; every time she came bouncing up to him- he would back away from her- I don't think he knew what she was!









I can't get over how tiny she is. I don't think I have ever held a dog that small that wasn't a newborn puppy. 3.2 lbs doesn't feel like much! And I swear I think the span of her ears is longer than she is! 

On our way home we stopped at a pet supply place and got her a harness that I _hope_ will fit her! We still need to get her a crate and a play yard, I think for awhile I am going to have to keep them separated when we aren't home. 

mwend, I like the name Willow a lot, but my husband turned his nose up at it!









Our top picks so far are Molly, Katie, Lucy, and Abby.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> It's a yes!
> 
> We are getting her! We are going back to pick her up on Thursday evening. She is adorable, not timid at all, she snuggled right in when I picked her up, she ran around and kept trying to play with Wilson. Wilson was so funny; every time she came bouncing up to him- he would back away from her- I don't think he knew what she was!
> 
> ...


i'm so glad you're getting her!!!







what great news!!









btw- i like molly.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

[attachment=10158:attachment] She's adorable & I think she looks like a Katie.


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Congratulations! She looks adorable and I like all the names for her.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## MellieMel (Mar 11, 2006)

Ooh I'm just seeing this now, and I'm so glad it's good news!!

Don't ya just love it when things work out??


She's adorable!!!!! Soo pretty. I think Lucy and Molly are my faves from your list. She looks like a Lucy to me, but I'm pretty partial to the name Molly.


----------



## heaven'smom (Jul 7, 2006)

Awww Congratulations!! I would love to get a sister for Heaven. I really like the name Molly. Have fun!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

YAY!! My votes on Molly! (sounds close to Bonnie--







)


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrat's on your new arrival! I love the name Molly....but, I guess, I like M names..


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Congratulations!!!!!! What a little doll she is!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I love the names you've selected....all of them. I also would highly recommend keeping them apart when you are not at home. Hope is using the x-pen and it is a good place for her to go when she starts to chew or I can't watch her every move.

Here's the one I have: X-pen Mat

and the actual pen: X-pen


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

What a cutie!


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Susan that ferret pen is awesome! It is way less expensive than the play yards, and the openings are much smaller. 

Thanks for the tip- I am going to call around to some pet supply places and see if they have them. If I order it, it won't have time to get here before next week.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> Susan that ferret pen is awesome! It is way less expensive than the play yards, and the openings are much smaller.
> 
> Thanks for the tip- I am going to call around to some pet supply places and see if they have them. If I order it, it won't have time to get here before next week.[/B]



It IS awesome and it is high enough that they can't jump out. And the mat kind of holds the whole thing in place so that they can't move it around. I have 2 of them and I think that Saltymalty also has one. If you took your malt outside you can use the mat as a top instead of a bottom so they don't get too hot. FYI, they just started selling the carrier bag and I ordered one of them when I got an extra mat last week.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Good luck and I am so happy for you and Wilson.







She is a little doll.


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congratulations on your new addition!!! I love the name Molly














Kylee mightve been Molly but one of my good friends has a cocker spaniel names Molly. Good luck with her, she is soooo cute







Ive heard Papillions are very intelligent and do very well in agility (they are always the toy breed in the agility competitions). I hope that Wilson loves his new sister!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

What a little cutie.







Hope you get her.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

> It's a yes!
> 
> We are getting her! We are going back to pick her up on Thursday evening. She is adorable, not timid at all, she snuggled right in when I picked her up, she ran around and kept trying to play with Wilson. Wilson was so funny; every time she came bouncing up to him- he would back away from her- I don't think he knew what she was!
> 
> ...



I love all those names. I have a few others for you. When we were thinking of getting another girl these are the names we were thinking about ( we got a boy instead "Max").
1. Payton
2. Kadie
3. Jaymee
4. Ali
There were more, but for the life of me I can't think of them now. I was like you, I wanted Human Girl names, Not names I had heard other dogs being called.
Although Sammy Maree got her name because I lost a malt girl MANY years ago and her name was Samantha. So I called my girl now Sammy in memory of her and I liked Maree, It gave it more of a human feel about the name. So she got Sammy- Maree.
CONGRATULATIONS
BEK,SAMMY MAREE & MAX


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Bek, thanks for the name suggestions! I will mention them to my husband. We keep getting stumped- every name I like he hates, or had a girlfriend named that, or its a family member's name! 

So far Molly seems to be the one we both agree on.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

I love the name Molly too.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Only one more sleep until our little girl comes home! We are supposed to pick her up Thursday around 7:00ish PM. 

I think we are all set and ready to go- 

We have an exercise pen set up and inside the pen we have a bed, a bunch of puppy toys, puppy pads, and a kennel. 

We have a leash and a harness that I hope will fit her

Last night my husband covered the gaps in our fence, we don't want her escaping! 

She has a vet appointment for Friday afternoon to get all checked out and to talk about getting her spayed. 

We have been talking to Wilson all week about getting a baby sister, how we will still love him the best, and what it means to be a big brother. 

I can't wait!


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

> We have been talking to Wilson all week about getting a baby sister, how we will still love him the best, and what it means to be a big brother.[/B]


D ~ You're awesome!








Enjoy the new baby!


----------



## tag (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh Wow!!! Congrats, I love the name Molly. Tomorrow will be a loooonng day for you.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Ahh, how cute


----------



## FannyMay (Nov 18, 2004)

Congrats! My vote is for Molly too! Can't wait to see lots and lots of pics!


----------

